# bleeding but no babies :(



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I woke up this morning to Rascal sitting in the corner and when she moved there was blood under her and also on her hut and back feet. When I removed the bloody bedding I noticed it was quite a bit so I called the vet. She has an appointment in a couple hours but I'm worries that might be too late so I might contact the emergency vet and see if I can get her in sooner. She's acting completely normal, like nothing is going on so maybe that's good, maybe bad? Idk yet. I'm just worried that she's bleeding and no babies still at noon. I'm going to call the E vet and see if I can get her in sooner. That's if they treat rats. I only worry that they won't be as experienced as my usual vet


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hopefully she's alright. Let us know what happens. Good on you for responding so quickly!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I took her into the E vet and they are going to do an ultrasound to see if the babies are still alive and on their way out. If not we will be looking at an e spay or c section. But the c section seems dangerous and the vet has never done one before. So we will see. Surgery would cost $500 and the visit today alone cost $240. Ouch. I'll do anything I can for her but the $500 is a little out of my reach :/


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Call your other vet and see what a spay would cost; explain you're at the emergency vet and all. See what they'd charge. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dovahkiin (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been following you're threads and have been very excited to see the litter. Hopefully everything turns out okay.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

I hope everything turns out alright.

I know how hard it is waiting for babies that just don't come. Has she been having contractions at all? It's pretty obvious when they're pushing. Did the vet suggest inducing labor or does he think a c-section is best? Besides the blood is she acting fairly normal? Well as normal as can be expected, considering. Is she active and able to maintain her body temp?


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I called my usual vet and being awesome like they are, they were concerned and caring even though I was canceling. They gave me a number for an emergency vet should she need one tonight. I'll give them a call and see what they could do price wise. The vet she is at now called back, she is still spotting a little and she recommends a spay and said she might be able to do it for $400 but that's still about $300 out of my price range unfortunately. I had about $400 saved for her originally but a car repair took $100 and the visit today took just about all the rest. I'm going to look into getting a credit card today hopefully so I can pay that off but with my bad credit, that's not looking good. And I don't have anyone with decent credit to cosign. But I'll try. She did say there are some live babies in there, some didn't make it :/ but she could do a c section to try to save the live ones. As much as I want to put Rascal first of course, its breaking my heart thinking of spaying her and killing the babies when they are so close. But I'll always put my baby first so I'm going over my options right now. I'm going to pick her up at 5 and they are giving me some baby safe antibiotics just incase its an infection that caused this or if she develops one. Vet said she still looks great and is active and bright so I'm hoping she will stay that way. I'll be keeping her with me for the time being and watching to see if this clears but and proceeds normally while I try to figure out if I can do a spay. Which could potentially mean she would have to see a e vet overnight if anything goes wrong. Which could cost a lot too but right now I don't know what else to do. I'm scared for her.and yes, she was active, even tried to jump out when I opened her cage to see her before the vet lol her temp is good, color is good. I didn't see any contractions because I think this started over night and she seemed a little tired this morning. But I'll keep a watch for them.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Look into CareCredit, it has a six month same as cash deal and such. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

That's what the vet told me as well. I'll give them a call when I get home. I'm here picking her up now but the vet wants to talk to me again so I'm worried something happened after she called me an hour ago :/


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Fingers crossed Rascal and the remaining babies will be ok!!

Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I had to give her up... I got there and the vet said I basically had 4 choices, put her to sleep, sign her over, apply for the care credit and hope I got approved, or take her home and her chances of surviving here would be slim to none. I applied twice for the care credit and didn't get approved. But I wanted to give her the best chance I could. She deserves that. So I signed her over to a vet tech who could afford the surgery. She's had rats before and raised babies before so I think its the best I could do for her. But in the end I lost her and her babies. And I'll never see her again.. But they will call when surgery is over to let me know if she made it. If not, the tech will bury her up on the green belt. I wish I could have her back if she doesn't make it, but I think she would like being on the green belt. Its beautiful. She also said even though its against policy, I can call to ask for updates on her for a while. I let her keep the hammock I brought with, maybe it will give her some comfort. I'm just heartbroken. And I'm sure she will be too and Valencia. I feel like I failed her, first by letting her get pregnant, even if it was an accident, and two, by not being able to pay for her care. I just hope she makes it and lives a great rest of her life. I guess all I can do now is focus on who I have left and start looking for a new friend for Valencia. She can't be alone. I just hope she will be okay too.


----------



## jolyvette (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh that was a tough decision to make, I am so sorry


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

The tech I signed her over too just called. Rascal pulled through surgery just fine and is doing well now. None of the babies lived though. Some were under formed and had open abdominal cavities which the vets think led to the bleeding. She's not out of the woods yet but so far she seems to be doing great. I feel like I made the right choice. If I couldn't save her, I'm glad someone else could even if I will never see her again. She deserves the care and second chance. I'm so relieved she is okay. I'll call her for another update soon.


----------



## jolyvette (Jan 13, 2014)

I am so glad and was wondering about Rascal today.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

So glad she survived, I am sorry about the news. Chin up. I think you made the right decision in the end. It's truly good news that there was someone who was able to step up in the unfortunate moment. Please don't be too harsh on yourself these events do happen and few people are truly equipped for them. -Josh


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm trying not to be too harsh on myself but I keep thinking of all the ways I could have possibly caused this. My only real solice in that respect is that the babies that were dead were under formed for being that late in pregnancy and I couldn't do anything about that. That's nothing to be happy about but it does kind of help my guilt that it was something I did wrong. I just wish I knew what happened, why they hadn't formed far enough. Bad genetics maybe? Her mother died during birth too and that's part of why I was so careful and paranoid with her. I'm just glad she's okay though. I'm f***ing heartbroken and feel like I lost my best friend, but I promised her I'd do everything I could for her and when I couldn't, giving her to someone who could was the best I could do. I'm just glad I didn't opt to have her put down. She's such a tough girl, something told me she would pull through. As I was saying good bye she finally sat up, started eating a treat the vet gave her and as I was petting her, she started bruxing so hard her eyes boggled. She has never even bruxed before, much less that hard. It made it that much harder to let her go but I feel like it was her telling me she would be okay. 



I think I'm going to get up early tomorrow and pack a box of her favorite things and write her new owner a note thanking her for saving my baby's life and a little about her. It would make me feel a lot better knowing the tech would know her a little better. I'll probably just leave it with the receptionist or even just pop it inside the door of the lobby since I signed her over and "technically" am not supposed to have anything else to do with her. But since the tech agreed to let me call and get updates and really seemed sympathetic to the situation, I don't think they will mind. I even thought of giving her Valencia because the two are so bonded and Val just has not been the same and I'm not sure she's even eating since Rascal has been separated. But I don't think I could lose them both. It would tear me up. I just want what's best for them. They are everything to me.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I couldn't read this without crying. I just can't imagine having to give up your baby. It must be so hard and you are so strong for doing this. You made the right choice but it's probably a very painful one. 

I have a very very very over active imagination which is why I get upset very easily over some topics here. While I read some things I sorts imagine myself in the situation so it was like re living a memory and for a minute I felt like I had to give up one of my own ratties as their only hope if survival. And now I can't stop crying. 
You've definitely made one of the ultimate sacrifices. I wish you were able to get her back.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Im so very skrry, this is a real nightmare for you. Try not to blame yourself, does do loose their litters and sometimes its badly enough that there lives are at stake. You made the ultimate sacrifice to save her life and that makes you an amazing owner. We had a similar issues in my breeding team, a does had something called giant baby syndrome, the babies got stuck, she was in labour for 78 hours beforethe vet decided she had tl risk an espay or loose her. She just made it but she was given 30% chance to pull through. And this was a doe picked from a healthy robust line with great history with a brilliant dad from another robust healthy line. Its why I often advise owners to try galastrop with accidental litters. I dont think many people understand the risk to the does. Another breeder friend lost her doe birthing a litter a few months ago, again a good strong mating, no reason to think she would die, she miscarried but was fine then suddenly died. Your not alone in this and you didnt cause it.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

I am so so sorry!! I hope you can find peace in knowing you did what was best for her!! Hugs!!


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. I feel a little better about it today. I just keep thinking how lucky I am that I happened to take her to the one vet out here that had someone willing to take her and pay for what she needed. I wish there was a way to get her back but I think she's in a really good place now and that's all I want for her. I'm just glad she pulled through. I might have lost her but she got the second chance she deserved. She's an amazing little rattie. And now I know what my next tattoo will be


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I am so glad you took her tho. You saved her life. I try to tell people all the time. If you dont have babies by an hour or two after bleeding starts that mom will almost surely die without surgery. 
And it is another reason I try to tell people not to breed their beloved pets. Its not common in rats but it is terrible and costly when it happens!! 
One rescue I had turned out to be a pregnant 8 week old. And she had complications and still had to be euthanized at the e vet because it was too late...It is just not worth the risk...


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I would never not take a rat to the vet if something was wrong. Especially heavy bleeding. I was terrified for her. I didn't even wait to see if she kept bleeding, I flew her there like nothing. I know you can expect some bleeding during birth but she had bled almost a table spoon of blood when I found her. I think if Valencia does need to get given up to the tech as well then I'll just stick to boys from now on. I love girls and their energy but sometimes its a bit much for me and then I wouldn't have to go through this ever again. It was too much, it completely tore my heart out losing her. The only thing keeping me together is knowing she is alive and going to someone that will love her. Hopefully as much as I love her.


----------

